

Ask HN: Continous growth as a C++ developer - EternalLight

Hi HN<p>tl dr: I&#x27;m looking for a good way to learn more in depth knowledge of C++, as well as something to motivate me to learn in my spare time. Is a course&#x2F;certificate a reasonable option and can you recommend any in particular?<p>I know this might be a bit more of a &quot;career programer&quot; question than what&#x27;s normal for HN, but I still thought it would be worthwhile to ask.<p>I&#x27;ve been working with C++ for about 1.5 years now and find my growth stagnating. During normal work hours I find myself solving the problem at hand and moving on to the next problem rather than allocating enough time for deep learning and really gaining an understanding of C++ internals. This is mostly since there&#x27;s always more to do than we have time for.<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking about how to solve this and started thinking about taking a course&#x2F;certification (probably in my spare time) that would allow me code in a more learning oriented way, while also forcing me to code in my spare time. (I read a lot of about programing and technology in my spare time but find most of my own projects fizzling out due to lack of motivation)<p>Do you think a course&#x2F;certification is the right way to go? And if so can you recommend something worth taking?
======
itg
What courses/certifications are you thinking of?

When I was trying to improve my C skills, I worked on some projects with other
people so we can learn from each other while staying motivated. I would also
recommend the Effective C++ books by Scott Meyers if you haven't read them
already.

~~~
EternalLight
I'm not sure, I was mostly thinking of something that will involve a lot of
coding assignments. The idea being that if I code to learn there will be less
pressure to deliver something and move on, instead allowing me to investigate
it at a different level. While still having a framework to get me working.

I guess what I'm thinking about is something like c++ for grandmasters
([http://www.cppgm.org/](http://www.cppgm.org/)), but less epic in scope.

